# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CKD project - Chế tạo máy CNC Router - 03 spindles

## CKD

*CKD project - Chế tạo máy CNC Router - 03 spindles*

Dự án máy All in One vì nhiều lý do vẫn dậm chân tại chổ..
Thôi thì.. tranh thủ thời gian cafe tránh nóng, thiết kế thêm 1-2 con máy khác. Nếu không làm được thì cũng đưa lên đây cho anh em quăng gạch chơi. Qua đó mình cũng gom được ít gạch cho dự án xây nhà của mình.

Dự án này lần đầu tiên lên kế hoạch là *Full Steel* (sắt thép)... thành công hay thất bại còn bỏ ngỏ.
- Bằng sắt thép nên xuất hiện nhiều mối ghép bằng phương pháp hàn. Do đó sẽ có biến dạng, cong, vênh v.v...
- Bằng sắt thép nên công cụ hổ trợ kém (nhà không thể CNC sắt thép) nên phần lớn phải thực hiện bằng tay. Từ đo đạt, vạch dấu, định vị, khoan, cắt v.v... nên kiểm soát dung sai cũng khó khăn hơn.
- Bằng sắt thép nên chắc chắn phải nặng nề hơn.. do đó cũng tốn nhiều mồ hôi công sức hơn (do chưa mua được dàn cẩu nâng)...

Dong dài văn tự thế đủ rồi... Bắt dầu thôi.. khởi đầu là ý tưởng.


Bắt đầu những chi tiết đầu tiên.

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuyên1982

hâm mộ bác CKD đã lâu nhưng chưa có cơ hội tiếp cận. bữa nào rảnh phải ghé bác học vài chiêu mới được.

----------


## CKD

@thuyên1982
Âu Cơ bác.....

----------


## thuyên1982

thank bác bữa nào em tới em alo bác nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

chắc chơi thanh răng hết hả bác CKD

----------


## Mr.L

@Biết Tuốt: chạy vít me a ui ^^

----------


## writewin

alfa trâu ế đây, chuyên kéo vis dùng cho máy gổ hay đua tốc độ cho máy plass đây mại dô mại dô, hehe

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Cái mặt khung máy thế này

----------


## CKD

Lắp lắp lại thành như vầy

----------

Gamo, hk0569

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD

Tiến hành cắt ghép thôi

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Xử tiếp

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nhatson, th11

----------


## CKD

Làm nguội nào

----------


## Mr.L

bổ sung hình ảnh

----------


## Mr.L



----------

nhatson

----------


## Mr.L

típ típ

----------


## Mr.L



----------

anhcos, Gamo, Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhà có điều kiện quá, nhìn sắt dày sướng mắt thật.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## ngthha

Mấy bác làm chuyên nghiệp quá.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh em chạy đua vũ trang quá , nhìn mà ham hố quá...... ước chi có cái xưởng tầm 1000m2 cho anh em hội ngộ làm việc nhỉ, toàn là những cái đầu chai sạn , nhưng mỗi người mỗi phương cũng khó kết hợp.


 ------ Mai mốt điểm danh mấy bác lại và phân chia công việc thì mới ra con máy chuyên nghiệp được.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## solero

Nhìn mấy bác làm chuyên nghiệp thích quá!

----------


## ngthha

> Anh em chạy đua vũ trang quá , nhìn mà ham hố quá...... ước chi có cái xưởng tầm 1000m2 cho anh em hội ngộ làm việc nhỉ, toàn là những cái đầu chai sạn , nhưng mỗi người mỗi phương cũng khó kết hợp.
> 
> 
>  ------ Mai mốt điểm danh mấy bác lại và phân chia công việc thì mới ra con máy chuyên nghiệp được.


Cứ hú em...

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## onion

Bác không vát cạnh nó rồi hàn ah? Bữa bọn em vát cạnh mài tay cả tuần trời, phê gần chết. Ban đầu hàng xóm chửi mài không ngủ được sau mài xong hàng xóm vẫn chửi không có tiếng mài họ không ngủ được.

----------


## CKD

Không phải lúc nào cũng phải vát cạnh bác à. Tùy mục đích và vị trí mối ghép mà có thể phải mài cạnh hay không.

----------


## anhcos

Bộ khung chắc chắn quá, máy này dùng cắt sắt vô tư đây. 
Mình thấy mấy khung bên ngoài chắc phải vát nhiều, chứ dày cỡ này gia nhiệt cũng lâu, mà con đèn xì kia chắc là vát nghiêng được.

----------


## jacky chain

bác Mr ở đâu vậy có điều kiện cho em qua học hỏi với. Nhìn thấy làm quá chuyên nghiệp luôn

----------


## solero

Dưng mờ em vẫn chưa hiểu các cái lỗ vuông bo cạnh trên mặt bàn để làm gì. Chắc đợi hoàn thành máy mới rõ.

----------


## Gamo

Nhìn các bác làm mà mê quá  :Wink: 

Mấy bữa nay học motor xong rồi, để ghé qua 2 bác học hỏi tiếp về cơ khí  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Tiếp tục tình hình biển đông....................
ý lộn.. LÀM CÔNG

----------


## CKD

Tác giả & tác phẩm

----------

anhcos

----------


## ngthha

Hoành tráng quá bác ơi..

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD

Quả tim vàng

----------

hungdn

----------


## CKD

Màu sắc rực rở

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác đinh dùng con máy này mần việc gì mà làm toàn sắt ác vậy ? tính gia công kim loại à bác

----------


## CKD

Làm sắt để có thể hàn được các bác. Chúng em chưa có công nghệ hàn nhôm.
Nên làm nhôm.. phải bắt nhiều ốc, chúng em lười nên phải làm bằng sắt chứ.... gia công vật liệu mềm thôi à  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

3 cái lỗ 2 bên chắc không phải các bác đục chơi hay cho nhẹ , chó em bít lý do đê bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thực tình thì....................
1 là cho nhẹ.. và có khoảng trống để khi lắp ráp.. có cần gì thì thọt tay xuống làm cho khỏe, hạn chế chui xuống gầm bác ạ.
2 là giảm ứng suất & biến dạng khi hàn.
3 là vì có thêm mặt bàn phía trên, nên có lỗ hay không lỗ thì cũng không ảnh hưởng đến việc vận hành sau này.
4 thể hiện năng lực gia công hehe

----------


## writewin

đề nghi cung cấp đồ bảo hộ lao động đúng tiêu chuẩn nhé, ko dc mang mũ bảo hiểm làm mũ bảo hộ lao động dc

ku Lợi làm j khó hiểu ghê,

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, mig21, Mr.L, occutit

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác không soi chổ em hàn xem có gỉ không.. mà toàn soi ảnh kiểu này em nhát tay không dám chụp nữa hehe.

----------


## writewin

thánh soi cũng ko soi dc mổi hàn gỉ hay ko, nhưng nhing hình thì thấy mối hàn đẹp thật, ko thua j thợ hàn tàu hàn ^^, chắc ku lợi đang dùng đầu dò nhiệt vừa rồi dò rỷ hàn nhỉ ^^ he he

----------


## biết tuốt

cái đầu dò nhiệt đó đến 37 độ +- mấy độ nữa thì còn sài được chứ ngót 100 độ là thành xúc xích nướng hehe :Wink:

----------


## anhcos

Cái này chắc làm trục Z phải không CKD, lấu lắm rồi mới trông thấy cái máy bào, mình cứ tưởng giờ không còn ai dùng loại máy này nữa chứ.

----------


## CKD

> Cái này chắc làm trục Z phải không CKD, lấu lắm rồi mới trông thấy cái máy bào, mình cứ tưởng giờ không còn ai dùng loại máy này nữa chứ.


Đúng rồi anh

----------


## ngthha

Nhìn xưởng của bạn mà thèm quá...

----------


## CKD

Không, mình đi thuê gia công. Mình chỉ theo giám sát thôi.

----------


## CKD

Cái gì cũng phải có đôi có cặp...........

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD



----------

Gamo, Khoa C3

----------


## CKD

Chạy thử cái xem nào  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, duonghoang

----------


## CKD



----------


## Khoa C3

2 gối bk 2 đầu cây vít, lỉnh kỉnh trên bàn cũng còn mà sáng bác vẫn la thiếu bk  :Confused:

----------


## CKD

> 2 gối bk 2 đầu cây vít, lỉnh kỉnh trên bàn cũng còn mà sáng bác vẫn la thiếu bk


Xong cái dự án này -> dùng hết 10 con BK15 nên giờ hết luôn rồi bác.
Đang tích cực săn tìm, nhờ cả đại gia Nam CNC, là trùm CNC mà vẫn chưa có kết quả. Nghe giang hồ đồn là giờ mấy món này thành hàng HOT, độ hot hơn hẵn mấy em gơ chưng dài, nên cực kỳ hiếm, lộ ra cái nào là có đại gia rướt đi hết... Mà nghe đâu giang hồ ẩn danh trên diễn đàn mình cũng nhiều lắm. Do đó em với thân phận là tiểu tiểu gia, bám theo muốn sờ thử ti thôi mà chẵng có để sờ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Uầy, hôm trước thấy góc gần ngã tư Vĩnh Viễn & Lê Đại Hành nó treo nguyên 1 xâu dài, các bác chạy ra thử xem?

----------


## Khoa C3

@CKD: tại em cũng học lóm cái chiêu khóa hai đầu cây vít = 2 cục BK như bác nên nó tốn đó.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông là mấy ông khùng mới lock 2 đầu, nhà nghèo xài sang. Làm máy chưa ăn nổi 5mm sắt mà chảnh, gà mờ ơi, thấy có thì hốt, bán gấp đôi có khối thằng mua, mà nè làm gì mà còn, ông thấy thì cũng có trăm thằng thấy đó hehehe.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, cảm ơn bác Nam, để có gì tui hốt rồi bán lại giá gấp đôi cho ông CKD & ông C3. Sẽ chia ông tiền cò gọi là cảm ơn  :Wink:

----------


## Khoa C3

Sài sang gì đâu cái ông Nam này, trục dài thì chơi 2 cái chống đánh võng mờ.

----------


## occutit

Túm lại là bác nào thắng vụ 2 cái BK, khoac3 hay ai vậy  :Frown: .

----------


## Khoa C3

Tớ là người call đầu tiên, hehe

----------


## writewin

máy quá chất đúng nghĩa máy nhiều đầu, máy 6090 x3 đầu,khác em làm máy nhiều đầu em cũng tư vấn làm side này, ko ham side 1m2 2m4  mua về mà toàn chạy đồ nhỏ thì hiệu quả ko cao mà làm hại máy thêm

----------


## jacky chain

> Cái này chắc làm trục Z phải không CKD, lấu lắm rồi mới trông thấy cái máy bào, mình cứ tưởng giờ không còn ai dùng loại máy này nữa chứ.


Máy bào vẫn còn nhiều nơi dùng lắm anh à ở Bình Dương em vẫn hay gặp lắm

----------


## CKD

Em nó đã tham gia tác chiến

----------

biết tuốt, kametoco

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhìn cái máy ngon đó chú , cố lên , làm thêm vài kèo nữa dư tiền mua sữa cho con ( mà đực hay cái vậy cha ?)

----------


## CKD

Lâu lâu lôi nó lên, không thôi nó chìm luôn.

----------

anhcos, kametoco

----------


## Nam CNC

ui má ơi , nhìn cái má kẹp eto mà ê càng quá , gãy bao nhiêu con dao rồi chú ?

----------


## GORLAK

cái eto này nhai dao chắc cũng kha khá ah nha  :Smile: )

----------


## Mr.Printer

bác CKD cũng làm kênh UT ^ ^. Bác kéo kênh thế thì làm sao lên nổi. E đùa thôi đừng chém he he

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD cũng làm kênh UT ^ ^. Bác kéo kênh thế thì làm sao lên nổi. E đùa thôi đừng chém he he


Kênh UT là gì vậy bác?

----------


## anhcos

UT chắc là youtube, đoán thế.

----------


## CKD

Này thì Aitchbone.
Cái mũi dao be bé là ball noise R0.5 và cái bé hơn là R0.25. Để hoàn thành sản phẩm còn 1 công đoạn nữa.. mà không có trong clip  :Wink:

----------

josphamduy

----------


## CKD

Lục lục lại được vài hình ảnh. Cập nhật thêm cho lên top với người ta

----------


## CKD

Thi công mặt bàn.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Thi công mặt bàn.


bác CKD làm mặt bàn có khoét rãnh T ko?mà cái đầu cắt này chạy nỗi dao khoét rãnh T ko bác ?

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD làm mặt bàn có khoét rãnh T ko?mà cái đầu cắt này chạy nỗi dao khoét rãnh T ko bác ?


Cái này là thủ thuật bác ạ. Không chạy rãnh T.
Chạy xong, lật lại, ghép thêm một tấm lót bên dưới nữa là ra rãnh T.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## huuminhsh

> Cái này là thủ thuật bác ạ. Không chạy rãnh T.
> Chạy xong, lật lại, ghép thêm một tấm lót bên dưới nữa là ra rãnh T.


ghép như thế nào bác ?em thấy có khoan lỗ bắt bùlong đâu .mà nếu bắt bulong chắc phải dùng bulong inox 304 quá .chứ ko thì nó sét hết

----------


## CKD

Tấm bên dưới là sắt bác ạ. Không có cái ảnh nào tập trung vào phần này.. khi nào gặp lại nó mình sẽ update sau.
Ốc lục giác đen như bình thường thôi, nghèo nên không dám dùng inox ạ.

----------


## GORLAK

Làm như bác CKD là chuẩn ợ, e nghĩ hoài cũng ko nghĩ ra đc cách này.

----------


## CKD

> Làm như bác CKD là chuẩn ợ, e nghĩ hoài cũng ko nghĩ ra đc cách này.


Nếu có máy đủ khoẻ để chạy dao T thì quất luôn bác ạ. Vậy nó mới ngon.
Còn nếu nhà tự phục vụ, máy chỉ chạy dao mén mén thì phải chơi cách này. Ngon tới mức nào thì không rỏ.. nhưng chắc chắn là cứng hơn mặt nhôm định hình. Có nhôm 7075 thì càng tuyệt hơn nữa.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Tấm bên dưới là sắt bác ạ. Không có cái ảnh nào tập trung vào phần này.. khi nào gặp lại nó mình sẽ update sau.
> Ốc lục giác đen như bình thường thôi, nghèo nên không dám dùng inox ạ.


nếu mà chơi nhôm trên sắt dưới thì bác phải dùng nước giải nhiệt nhôm chứ mà chơi nước lạnh kiểu này thì chỉ được 1 bữa bữa sau nó sét nhìn thê thảm lắm .còn mấy cái ốc chắc phải bắt ngược từ dưới lên ha bác

----------


## CKD

> nếu mà chơi nhôm trên sắt dưới thì bác phải dùng nước giải nhiệt nhôm chứ mà chơi nước lạnh kiểu này thì chỉ được 1 bữa bữa sau nó sét nhìn thê thảm lắm .còn mấy cái ốc chắc phải bắt ngược từ dưới lên ha bác


Hic!
Mình đâu có nói là cái mặt bàn này khi dùng sẽ có nước giải nhiệt.
Mà nếu có thì sơn chống sét để làm gì bác nhỉ? Chưa nói đến việc chống sét còn nhiều cách khác? Mà cách thì mỗi người mỗi cách, tùy theo nhu cầu và chi phí. Và vì nhôm & sắt khác nhau nên nó còn dính đến chuyện điện hóa nữa. Cơ bản là xử lý được. Còn muốn an toàn hơn thì sắt hết hoặc nhôm hết là không lo điện hóa.
Còn ốc bắt từ dưới lên hay từ trên xuống thì có ảnh hưởng gì không ạ?
Việc lắp ốc từ dưới lên là phải có điều kiện, đòi hỏi thật đặt biệt. Vì lắp như thế rất khó. Của mình là cứ từ trên xuống, trừ mấy con bắt block support trục vit mới lắp ngược lại.

Như cái ảnh của bài này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...ull=1#post6731
Phía dưới tấm nhôm 20mm là tấm thép 4mm rồi mới tới mặt khung máy.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hic!
> Mình đâu có nói là cái mặt bàn này khi dùng sẽ có nước giải nhiệt.
> Mà nếu có thì sơn chống sét để làm gì bác nhỉ? Chưa nói đến việc chống sét còn nhiều cách khác? Mà cách thì mỗi người mỗi cách, tùy theo nhu cầu và chi phí. Và vì nhôm & sắt khác nhau nên nó còn dính đến chuyện điện hóa nữa. Cơ bản là xử lý được. Còn muốn an toàn hơn thì sắt hết hoặc nhôm hết là không lo điện hóa.
> Còn ốc bắt từ dưới lên hay từ trên xuống thì có ảnh hưởng gì không ạ?
> Việc lắp ốc từ dưới lên là phải có điều kiện, đòi hỏi thật đặt biệt. Vì lắp như thế rất khó. Của mình là cứ từ trên xuống, trừ mấy con bắt block support trục vit mới lắp ngược lại.
> 
> Như cái ảnh của bài này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...ull=1#post6731
> Phía dưới tấm nhôm 20mm là tấm thép 4mm rồi mới tới mặt khung máy.


^^ .tại em cứ thấy bàn T là nghĩ trong đầu phải dùng nước .quá nông nỗi rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Lâu lâu coa xịt nước, nhưng có chống sét nên chưa thấy sao.
Còn chuyện chạy mà có tưới nguội thì phải dùng nước chuyên dùng, dung môi hoặc ngon nhất là chơi luôn dầu. Chứ xịt nước nó không chỉ tèo cái bàn mà còn tèo tùm lum thứ khác.

----------

